# Your opinion- best cargo ship design 1940-1965?



## Captian Dag

Stimulating conversation for ship lovers. I love traditional looking cargo ships. asking the experts which one, in your opinion, would be considered the best design, best looking or just overall service friendly and economical to operate?
let's just say between the years of 1940 to 1965 or so. please, no box ships allowed. lol


----------



## Oz.

Just about any ship with three hatches for'd and two aft.


----------



## woodend

Three companies to my mind had 'good looking' cargo ships. South American Saint Line, Blue Star and Port Line. They, I think, carried the flag in regards to looks for the 50's and 60's.

In regards to efficiency I go along with the comment three forward hatches and two aft. The cargo gear went with the run.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Nothing wrong with the "old" Sam boats,easy on deck, and comfortable sea ships, slow but dry!!


----------



## Chris Isaac

woodend said:


> Three companies to my mind had 'good looking' cargo ships. South American Saint Line, Blue Star and Port Line. They, I think, carried the flag in regards to looks for the 50's and 60's.
> 
> In regards to efficiency I go along with the comment three forward hatches and two aft. The cargo gear went with the run.


As an old Saint Line man I couldn't agree more, all 3 companies had great ships.

I am waiting for the Blue Flue squad to pipe up, they too were great looking ships, just a pity they all looked the same.


----------



## Baz1uk

I think the best looking I came across, were the "Glen Lyon" Class. They had the classic "Blue Funnel" features, with that added touch of "Glen Line" class.

They were also great ships to sail on...from an Engineers point of view


----------



## A.D.FROST

I'm bias any thing from Sunderland such as SILVERBRIAR & SILVERPLANE or DALEBY & DEERPOOL,THISTLES and as above the ST.'s etc.etc.


----------



## forthbridge

Any of the Ben boats from Bengloe on


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Chris Isaac said:


> As an old Saint Line man I couldn't agree more, all 3 companies had great ships.
> 
> I am waiting for the Blue Flue squad to pipe up, they too were great looking ships, just a pity they all looked the same.


I dont believe Blueys were particularly good looking, but they were very efficient cargo ships with more cargo handling gear than most.
In my opinion the ships which carried more breakbulk cargo than any others in my experience were the Bibby Line Herefordshire, Staffordshire, Gloucestershire which loaded in Birkenhead for India and Burma. I think they were built for the Prince Line. They had huge holds and it took 3 weeks with 6 or 7 gangs on days and nights to load them.
Here's Herefordshire alongside at No 1 West Float, the Bibby line berth in Birkenhead


----------



## James A Stuart

Loved the look of the aforementioned vessels, but what really excited my passion was when the vessels were fully loaded, it seemed to highlight the lines of the ship, something which light ship didn't do for me. I remember when in port and loading, if at all possible, come smoko and meal times I would race round to the wharf across the dock just to stare at the beauty (In the beholder's eye) of these vessels. Gives me goose bumps just thinking about it!


----------



## Alistair Macnab

*Best Looking Cargo Ships....*

Well.... I let you all rave about your ideas of the best looking cargo ships from the 50s and 60s and no, I am not going to say that the Bank Boats were the best looking in the 3 frd / 2 aft configuration although that's what's expected of me! I am; however, going to recommend the appearance and handiness of most of the general purpose dry cargo ships that were built in all the Sunderland yards for various operators whether liner or tramp. They had a very distinctive profile; a distinctive 'family' look and hull form that you could detect a mile or more away and could only admire their sheer capability as efficient workhorses of the British Merchant Navy.

Even up to the SD14s!

But as somone has already said: best when full and down.


----------



## Wallace Slough

I would propose two nominees:

American President Lines "Cadillac Mariners" engaged in the Round the World Trade:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/247297/title/president-jackson/cat/510

They were modified Mariner Class ships built in the early 1950's. They had excellent cargo gear, and were very fast for their time (20+ knots). They carried 12 passengers in great comfort. I had the good fortune to make three trips around the world on the President Jackson.

My second nominee would be States Lines "California Class" ships. The same size as a Mariner ship, they were built in the early 1960's and had many improvements over the original design. I never had the opportunity to sail on them, but piloted them many times and they were lovely ships.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/166378/title/states-line-ship/cat/510


----------



## Mike S

Well of course the NZS H boats when full and down looked glorious in a seaway however I am biased. 
My dear old Grandfather James Smith, Chief Draughtsman with Austin Pickersgill's for years would be proud to hear the comments of the Sunderland ships.
He was reputed to have been the first to design the soft nose bow. Whether this is true or not I don't know however they always reckoned you could tell the ones he drew. He also was one of the first to put the welsh hat on the steam funnels like the Liberty ship funnel, also designed at J&L Thompsons on the Wear in 1936. He had them on steamer funnels well before then of course. It was to increase the draft on a natural draft coal burner in the early days.


----------



## poseidon9

*Ships of that era looked often better*

There were many good designs during that time. Perhaps the passenger-cargo liners were generally the best of all. One could mention Delta Steamship Lines from the USA with Del Norte, Del Sud and Del Mar. German owned Hamburg South American Lines had some good designs with ships of the Cap San -class including Cap San Diego. Cap San Diego is open as a museum ship in Hamburg.


----------



## Captian Dag

Much thanks to all for responses. very much enjoying this thread. would it be asking too much to attach a photo or link of the ships in discussion for visual reference if possible?


kind regards


----------



## The Loftsman

Hi Captain Dag,
Take a quick look at some of the smaller cargo ships built for Ellerman Wilson Line at the Leith Shipyards of Henry Robb, the link is here 
http://www.leithshipyards.com/ships...el-cargo-ellerman-wilson-line-built-1956.html

and more at http://www.leithshipyards.com/ships...el-cargo-ellerman-wilson-line-built-1960.html

Great topic and every one has there own opinion of course.


----------



## iain48

Clan Lines Clan Ross, Robertson, Sinclair etc Plus Ayrshire and Argyllshire were very handsome ships.


----------



## A.D.FROST

not to forget WIMBLEDON & WENDOVER but how many of the ships mentioned on this form lived up to their looks by being not only pleasing to the eye but good to work on (each dept.will have their own view other wise all ships look good in photos.)


----------



## Klaatu83

My vote would go to the VC-2 "Victory Ship". It was a major improvement over the more famous Liberty Ship, which was much slower and had some structural issues. A total of 534 Victories were built, and they proved to be easy and relatively economical to operate, reasonably fast (17 knots), seaworthy, structurally sound, extremely versatile, mechanically dependable, and remarkably long-lived. They not only proved invaluable during World War II, but also during the Korean and Viet Nam wars as well. The only "Gallant Ship Award" bestowed for service during the Korean War went to a Victory Ship, the SS Meredith Victory, which took 40,000 Korean refugees out of Pusan at one time. Over the years Victory Ships served from Greenland to Antarctica, and in every climate in between. Although the last Victory cargo ship was retired in 1980, the U.S. Navy was still operating some converted Victories as "Special Project Ships" well past 1990. One, the survey ship USNS Bowditch (retired in 1987), is said to have steamed more miles than any other ship in history. Another, the missile-tracker USNS Range Sentinel, which began life in 1944 as the troop transport USS Sherburn, was finally retired in 1997. For ships that were completed in only two months, and considered to have served their purpose if they managed to survive a single voyage, the Victory Ships unquestionably delivered an incredible return on the investment made in them.


----------



## E.Martin

All post war ships were fine looking vessels.I served on 2 post war built ships both were 100 % better in all aspects than the pre war and war time built ships.
The company which did impress me whilst passing in the Thames was St Line,to me that company stood out.


----------



## michael charters

SD14 and Harrrison Boats. Bowaters, and furness Pacific Ships.
AS some one already said any with three hatches frwd two aft.


----------



## Bjorne

*Best ship*

Swedish Johnson lines Seattle serie with name like Golden Gate, Portland and Seattle. Seattle was the first built in 1945, 12 passengers and a topspeed of 25 knots. There is pictures in the gallery.
Bjorne


----------



## DURANGO

Chris Isaac said:


> As an old Saint Line man I couldn't agree more, all 3 companies had great ships.
> 
> I am waiting for the Blue Flue squad to pipe up, they too were great looking ships, just a pity they all looked the same.


 As you say great looking ships to my mind they would always make you look twice


----------



## Captian Dag

Bjorne said:


> Swedish Johnson lines Seattle serie with name like Golden Gate, Portland and Seattle. Seattle was the first built in 1945, 12 passengers and a topspeed of 25 knots. There is pictures in the gallery.
> Bjorne


Very clean, sharp and modern looking for a ship built in the 40's. way ahead of her time.


----------



## NoR

Lyles _*'Cape York' and 'Cape Horn'*_ built 1955ish at Lithgows Greenock were very good looking tramps - restrained and graceful


----------



## Oz.

The Swedish ships Stratus, ***ulus, Cirrus Nimbus, magnificent lines and very fast. My father was Engineer on Stratus when he returned home to Sweden in the 1950's. Three For'd and two aft of course.


----------



## Captian Dag

A.D.FROST said:


> I'm bias any thing from Sunderland such as SILVERBRIAR & SILVERPLANE or DALEBY & DEERPOOL,THISTLES and as above the ST.'s etc.etc.


Lovely ships indeed. if i'm not mistaken, isn't the 

SILVERBRIAR(Union Faith) sitting at the bottom of the Mississippi river here in New Orleans,Louisiana?


----------



## A.D.FROST

Captian Dag said:


> Lovely ships indeed. if i'm not mistaken, isn't the
> 
> SILVERBRIAR(Union Faith) sitting at the bottom of the Mississippi river here in New Orleans,Louisiana?


Yes,but will not be as famous as the TITANIC(Night)


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Blue Funnel 'M' class not bad looking, very efficient with lots of cargo handling gear, and were the first 'China boats' to have McGregor hatch covers.
Here is a photo of the Menestheus, built in 1958 at Caledon, Dundee.


----------



## John Dryden

I would say that the best design were the ones that earned a good living and a good profit and return.Bank Line were good at that until the end of the era but those ships certainly beat the competition.


----------



## spongebob

In my neck of the woods where the conference lines predominated the Port Line post war launchings stood out from the rest with their pale grey hulls and lines that were refreshingly new.
Port Brisbane, Port Auckland Port Melbourne and others stood out.

Bob


----------



## A.D.FROST

This forum as the potential of running out of space or like me running out of memory.


----------



## Charlie_Wood

I always thought the Dutch RIL ships of the 50's and 60's had a touch of class and were instantly recognisable.


----------



## chadburn

Today there is a photo of a vessel called "Gemsbok", although she was built during austerity (remember the little badge) time's during WW2 to me she look's pleasing on the the eye as a traditional Tramper.


----------



## DURANGO

Pat Kennedy said:


> Blue Funnel 'M' class not bad looking, very efficient with lots of cargo handling gear, and were the first 'China boats' to have McGregor hatch covers.
> Here is a photo of the Menestheus, built in 1958 at Caledon, Dundee.


 I sailed with quite a few companys Pat but I would have to say that Blue Funnel to my mind had that extra something apart from that fact that they where way up there with the best when it came to the strengh of the build of their ships best regards Dave


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett

Well, of course, loyalty requires me to say that the CNCo "C/K" class ("Chekiang" seen here in her natural habitat, thank you Dave Edge...) http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/data/510/936Alexishaven0001_Standard_e-mail_view.jpg

are contenders.

But actually, in terms of value for money and all round usefulness, whilst we can all recite a list of things that were not quite right with them, the SD 14s have to be the winners, surely?


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Andrew Craig-Bennett said:


> Well, of course, loyalty requires me to say that the CNCo "C/K" class ("Chekiang" seen here in her natural habitat, thank you Dave Edge...) http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/data/510/936Alexishaven0001_Standard_e-mail_view.jpg
> 
> are contenders.
> 
> But actually, in terms of value for money and all round usefulness, whilst we can all recite a list of things that were not quite right with them, the SD 14s have to be the winners, surely?





But wasnt the first SD 14 built in 1968? that puts them outside the period in question; 1940-1965


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett

Pat Kennedy said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> But wasnt the first SD 14 built in 1968? that puts them outside the period in question; 1940-1965


Curses! Foiled again! You are are quite right, Pat!

Oh, well, I'll stick with the C/K's...


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Andrew Craig-Bennett said:


> Curses! Foiled again! You are are quite right, Pat!
> 
> Oh, well, I'll stick with the C/K's...


I didnt mean to seem pedantic Andrew, and if I may be allowed to stretch the parameters to 1972, I would nominate the three Royal Mail cargo ships Orbita, Orduna and Ortega built in Cammell Lairds in that year.

Here's a pic of Ortega, posted in SN gallery in 2009 by Bobs


----------



## Captian Dag

Pat Kennedy said:


> I didnt mean to seem pedantic Andrew, and if I may be allowed to stretch the parameters to 1972, I would nominate the three Royal Mail cargo ships Orbita, Orduna and Ortega built in Cammell Lairds in that year.
> 
> Here's a pic of Ortega, posted in SN gallery in 23009 by Bobs


 good lines on this gal indeed


----------



## captainjohn

The Grace Line "Santa Lucia" class. They were laid down if not actually commissioned by 1965. All electric on deck - and it all worked - 2 jumbos serving hatches 3-4-5, lots of reefer space, and fast - 23 kts. A good run from New York down the west coast of South America, southbound with generals and northbound with bananas


----------



## oldbosun

*Your opinion. Best looking cargo ships.*



Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Nothing wrong with the "old" Sam boats,easy on deck, and comfortable sea ships, slow but dry!!


I wholeheartedly agree with you Hamish.
Seamen lived above decks amidships.
And what about in good weather steering from the wheelbox on monkey island?.
Easy ships to work on deck too. 
That was the days of hatch beams, beaming up, hatchboards, canvas tarpaulins. Chippy knocking in the hatch wedges.
Labor intensive compared with today yes, but what did it matter at 8 knots Panama to say, Brisbane.
Passage of time was of no consequence to us was it.


----------



## Farmer John

Pat Kennedy said:


> Blue Funnel 'M' class not bad looking, very efficient with lots of cargo handling gear, and were the first 'China boats' to have McGregor hatch covers.
> Here is a photo of the Menestheus, built in 1958 at Caledon, Dundee.


Thank you so much for the picture, first ship I sailed on, Voyage 22, Capt, W.E Studley, if I recall right. I was about 17 years old, and probably a rather smelly little middy, we worked the deck but had to go to meals in whites. I had two sets, they didn't stay white for long.


----------



## slick

All,
Add to Oz's spartan description 3 hatches for'd and 2 aft, 10,000tons/10tons and 10 knots.
The wartime Trevose fits the bill perfectly.

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## Stumps

Where does one start and where does one end. There were some cracking ships of that era , some good looking and efficient and economical , others just good looking and a pain in the a... to sail but, the general conscensus is three f'r'rd ,two aft were the best and amongst my fabourites were the Palm Boat, the Bank Boats , Federal/NZSC and the 'GLENLYON' class and the Bluey 'M's. Some of the Hamburg-America ships were good lookers as were the East Asiatic job. Could go on and on but that's enough.


----------



## PKiddell

For appearances the Port Auckland and Port Brisbane were streets ahead of the standard ship design of those days, plus they had the accomodation for crew to go with it.
Peter


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Stumps said:


> Where does one start and where does one end. There were some cracking ships of that era , some good looking and efficient and economical , others just good looking and a pain in the a... to sail but, the general conscensus is three f'r'rd ,two aft were the best and amongst my fabourites were the Palm Boat, the Bank Boats , Federal/NZSC and the 'GLENLYON' class and the Bluey 'M's. Some of the Hamburg-America ships were good lookers as were the East Asiatic job. Could go on and on but that's enough.


Stumps, 
Although I nominated Bluey 'M' class, they did in fact have four hatches fwd and two aft, and they were indeed a pain in the ass to sail in, being very hard work for the deck crowd compared to their predecessors, the 'A' class.
My personal favourite was Cunard's Ivernia, with all hatches fwd.

(Thumb)Pat


----------



## alan ward

woodend said:


> Three companies to my mind had 'good looking' cargo ships. South American Saint Line, Blue Star and Port Line. They, I think, carried the flag in regards to looks for the 50's and 60's.
> 
> In regards to efficiency I go along with the comment three forward hatches and two aft. The cargo gear went with the run.


Certainly some of the best looking ships,a friend of me sent some photos taken in China of ex-Blue Flue boats now Chinese owned and repainted but clearly,unmistakeably Holts.


----------



## alan ward

iain48 said:


> Clan Lines Clan Ross, Robertson, Sinclair etc Plus Ayrshire and Argyllshire were very handsome ships.


I`ll share that opinion I sailed twice on the Ranald,good accomodation as well.


----------



## DURANGO

Pat Kennedy said:


> Stumps,
> Although I nominated Bluey 'M' class, they did in fact have four hatches fwd and two aft, and they were indeed a pain in the ass to sail in, being very hard work for the deck crowd compared to their predecessors, the 'A' class.
> My personal favourite was Cunard's Ivernia, with all hatches fwd.
> 
> (Thumb)Pat


 Not a lot of fun in heavy weather Pat


----------



## Pat Kennedy

DURANGO said:


> Not a lot of fun in heavy weather Pat


Very true, she rolled that heavily on her maiden voyage, in the Atlantic outward bound for NY, that the engine cooling water intakes were sucking air, Klaxons screaming, main engine shutdown, all hell breaking loose down below, it was a nightmare.
Nevertheless, she was a peach of a ship, and very easy on deck.
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Stephen J. Card

I'll nominate Shaw Savill's 'C' Class vessels and their near sisters, the 'I' class.


----------



## Farmer John

I think most would agree, there were some very beautiful and practical ships, maybe there are none left, but if there are any left perhaps someone could be persuaded to preserve one. No one would argue that "Cutty Sark" is a waste of space (would they?), this is a period of shipping that was a definable time, if all of the boats went, that would mean we have less vision than the preservers of historic boats have had.

I have spent many years looking at the soil I have just ploughed or a sheeps ****, and latterly computer keyboards, so I don't know. Are there any classic boats left?


----------



## capkelly

You have all missed the boat, your ships have passed through the scrap yard the finest is still floating in Hamburg the " Cap San Diego". If there were any pride in British ships or shipbuilding at least one of the ships mentioned in this thread would still be afloat in the U.K. Our history is just that - history!!


----------



## A.D.FROST

capkelly said:


> You have all missed the boat, your ships have passed through the scrap yard the finest is still floating in Hamburg the " Cap San Diego". If there were any pride in British ships or shipbuilding at least one of the ships mentioned in this thread would still be afloat in the U.K. Our history is just that - history!!


Have you been to Portsmouth?(Cloud) May I sugest SAVANNAHhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NS_Savannah


----------



## poseidon9

In Rostock, Germany one can find a couple of cargo boats of the described era. One can stay even overnight onboard Georg Buechner, which is an earlier (Belgian?) passenger-cargo ship. That vessel is used as a kind of hostel. You find a photo and info at: http://www.m-vp.de/1346/1346_2.htm

There is also another old cargo vessel in Rostock, the Frieden. You find complete information in Wikipedia.

There are plenty of old windjammers still existing. Wouldn't it be very nice, if there were as many old cargo vessels still around in different functions as hotels, museums, etc.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Mention has been made of Cap San Diego, which is preserved in Hamburg and is open to the public. 
She belonged to Hamburg-South America Line and traded between Hamburg and South American ports for twenty years from 1962. She was due to be scrapped in 1986 but the Port of Hamburg purchased her and she was restored to pristine condition by volunteers.
The ship is maintained in full seaworthy condition, and several times a year they fire up the MAN 2 stroke 9 cylinder engine and sail down the Elbe as far as Cuxhaven.


----------



## poseidon9

I like especially those all-white liveries of cargo ships. There are many fine examples: 

Tina Onassis: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/142748/title/tina-onassis/cat/503
Mette Skou: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/275269/title/mette-skou/cat/510
Brunsland: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/134476/title/brunsland/cat/510
And last but not least of course the great SAVANNAH:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/164633/title/savannah/cat/518
I would, however, prefer a conventional engine to a nuclear plant (the case of Savannah). All these photos are here in the database of this website.


----------



## poseidon9

Could that be the "perfect" cargo ship design? The four Aces of American Export Lines: Exochorda, Excalibur, Excambion and Exeter. Two of them joined later the Orient Overseas Lines. Photos:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/264836/title/excalibur/cat/520
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/166654/title/oriental-jade/cat/520


----------



## iain48

alan ward said:


> I`ll share that opinion I sailed twice on the Ranald,good accomodation as well.


Alan wasn't the Ranald a 60s built reefer, I actually meant the 50s built steam turbine vessels, although I probably should have made myself clearer. However as my father sailed with Clan Line and I visited ships while he was in Glasgow I do feel an attachment to their ships.

Iain


----------



## poseidon9

The small MS St Helena was a nice cargo ship, her photo: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/41076/title/st-helena281-29/cat/520 

I tend to evaluate cargo ships from the passenger point of view. St Helena provided passenger accommodation on a very long transoceanic route. Passenger services on board cargo vessels are a nice way of travelling although the modern ro-pax combination ferry is not as attractive as a real cargo boat with passenger compartments.


----------



## RHP

I found this thread whilst looking for a ship's photo for the office wall! (still..)

The Blue Star vessels were handsome as they come, if it wasn't for the low resolution of the following link, I'd have the Canadian Star on the wall in a flash:
http://iancoombe.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/cdnstar.jpg

Anyone of today's forum viewers have alternative ideas of the best looking vessel?


----------



## Wallace Slough

RHP
I just noticed your post and the link to the wonderful photo of the Canadian Star in San Francisco Bay, but how about that lovely tug alongside? She's the Red Stack tug Sea Prince upon which I learned to run a tug and ultimately to dock ships. She was a wooden war time built Miki class tug of 127' with a direct reversing Enterprise diesel engine of 1200 HP. The saying was if you could run a Miki, docking ships was easy. They were certainly an excellent training ground for an aspiring pilot. Her captain was Fred Anderson and her mate was Harold Sommer. That would be Captain Fred up on the Canadian Star's bridge wing preparing to dock her at her destination. Freddie, Harold, the Sea Prince and the Canadian Star are all long gone, but they'll live on in my memory and in photos like this forever! Thanks for posting this wonderful photo.


----------



## GWB

Shaw Savill's Gothic Athenic, Ceramic, Corinthic, and Persic ,Suvic , Runic were very good looking ships, sailed very well.
George


----------



## Cutsplice

I loved all the ships that I sailed on in reference to general cargo vessels, admired almost all vessels that I viewed both at sea and in port. There are too many vessels from too many Companies both British and foreign to mention, it would take too long, German, Dutch and Scandinavian vessels were always extremely attractive vessels and maintained to a very high standard, its so sad that we will never see the likes of them again.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Some good looking ships were being built into the late70s as well. Some ship had good accommodation and the all important AC!!!!!! The reefers were the prettiest, but in the 80s they were beginning to get 'boxy'.


----------



## Barrie Youde

I agree with Stephen that most reefer ships were particularly good-looking. I remember a Poseidon, white-hulled and under the German flag, as being outstanding in that regard.

Also some of NZS and Federal Lines, particularly when freshly painted, were of very smart appearance; and quite beautiful. They scrubbed up well!


----------



## Basil

Fyffes T boats. De Laval main turbines, Bethlehem LP evaporators. All easy to operate; just a couple of valves from manoeuvre to full away. Freon fridge ISTR so no ammonia or probs with CO2 ram seals.
First trip 4/E on Tilapa in 1963 for 21yo Bas (Thumb)


----------



## Barrie Youde

Conventional manoeuvrability before the days of bow-thrust?

Finland Steamship Line - Bags of power and rudder like a barn door - a young pilot's dream!

For teaching manoeuvrability (at the same time) - Everard's Yellow Perils! - Underpowered - Dead Slow ahead and Full astern were the only two engine orders of any practical use!


----------



## sibby

Any Everard coaster. I sailed on three of them, one the Dutch built Simultaneity, she had lovely accommodation all wood panelling. She could be lively in bad weather when light as she had no double bottom only fore and after peak for ballast.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Blue Funnel's Centaur built in 1964 must win the prize as the best looking cargo ship of that era, although technically she was also a passenger ship.
Then there were the Super 'P' class from the 70s, surely the most beautiful looking cargo ships ever built.
(Photo courtesy Rhiw.com)


----------



## Dartskipper

If I had possessed a digital camera I would have today hundreds of photos of classic British cargo ships entering or leaving the Royal Docks on the London River!
One Sunday in 1966 or 1967 I had watched ships of Ben Line, Pacific Steam Navigation, Houlder Bros, and a few foreign flags too, entering and leaving.

Then Rockhampton Star sailed. Watching her leave the dock stern first in the care of the tugs, and seeing her turn to head downstream to start her voyage half way around the World, I knew then that somehow I had to get a job that took me to sea.

For me, she is probably the best looking of her time, for that reason.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Dartskipper said:


> If I had possessed a digital camera I would have today hundreds of photos of classic British cargo ships entering or leaving the Royal Docks on the London River!
> One Sunday in 1966 or 1967 I had watched ships of Ben Line, Pacific Steam Navigation, Houlder Bros, and a few foreign flags too, entering and leaving.
> 
> Then Rockhampton Star sailed. Watching her leave the dock stern first in the care of the tugs, and seeing her turn to head downstream to start her voyage half way around the World, I knew then that somehow I had to get a job that took me to sea.
> 
> For me, she is probably the best looking of her time, for that reason.


I think the eye catching funnel design was the thing that made Blue Star ships stand out. The virtually identical Lamport and Holt ships with their rather ordinary funnel design looked lacklustre in comparison.
Pat


----------



## Barrie Youde

And what on earth possessed CPR to abandon its striking checker-board funnel for a funnel-design which was just plain daft?


----------



## BobClay

Dartskipper said:


> If I had possessed a digital camera I would have today hundreds of photos of classic British cargo ships entering or leaving the Royal Docks on the London River!
> One Sunday in 1966 or 1967 I had watched ships of Ben Line, Pacific Steam Navigation, Houlder Bros, and a few foreign flags too, entering and leaving.
> 
> Then Rockhampton Star sailed. Watching her leave the dock stern first in the care of the tugs, and seeing her turn to head downstream to start her voyage half way around the World, I knew then that somehow I had to get a job that took me to sea.
> 
> For me, she is probably the best looking of her time, for that reason.


If you were to regret anything (with hindsight) it is the missed opportunities of carrying a camera during your working lifetime, made even worse by the wonderful ease of modern digital photography. Cameras little bigger than a Swan Vestas matchbox with incredible ease of use and definition.
First rule of going back in a time machine to observe the past .. take a bloody modern digital camera.


----------



## Dartskipper

Pat Kennedy said:


> I think the eye catching funnel design was the thing that made Blue Star ships stand out. The virtually identical Lamport and Holt ships with their rather ordinary funnel design looked lacklustre in comparison.
> Pat


The light grey hull also looked smarter than the black alternative. There are some images of Rockhampton Star in the Gallery which show this.

I also saw Benwyvis once, and was impressed. All the Ben Line vessels, even the older wartime hulls, looked very well kept, especially with the decorative graining on the accommodation bulkheads.


----------



## Bob L

*Best cargo ship design*

Would propose the Anchor Line Vessels - Sidonia, Sicilia and Elysia - well designed with excellent accommodation and all engined with Stork Diesels which proved to be very reliable - all three vessels were a pleasure to sail on.


----------



## slick

All,
Any ship owned by Danish East Asiatic(?)........

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## IDH

I've already been beaten to it for some of these choices. 

Best looking in my mind NS SAVANNAH 

I found the East Asiatic B class and Lykes vessels looked the job and impressed by the DDG Hansa vessels with the twin Stulken's.

Finally I read the Watts Watts were thoughtfully designed with a lot of unique features. Interested to learn more about these.

This era is what nostalgia is all about.


----------



## John Rogers

Port Line had some very nice looking ships. Sailed with Watts Watts for three ships but never lucky to get one of their new one,they were designed with crew comfort in mind, then there was Bristol City Line ships that looked great.


----------



## John Dryden

Reading through this and thinking about it I still maintain that the ships that made a profit were the best in the class of any ship ever launched.
Always was the case in any merchant fleet and still stands today.
You could go on for ever,from a puffer to a state of the art container ship,aft or midships,steam,oil or sail.
I,d go for the Glen Lyon class just to have a go on it.


----------



## spongebob

I have just had a run through this five year old thread to check whether or not I have made a comment, such is the memory of recent events.
I have, but what is noticeable is the number of frequent posters back then that are no longer in that mode. 
Perhaps our ranks are thinning as the existence of the British merchant navy fades away.

Bob


----------



## John Rogers

Very true Bob, I haven’t seen Chad lately.


----------



## RHP

spongebob said:


> I have just had a run through this five year old thread to check whether or not I have made a comment, such is the memory of recent events.
> I have, but what is noticeable is the number of frequent posters back then that are no longer in that mode.
> Perhaps our ranks are thinning as the existence of the British merchant navy fades away.
> 
> Bob


Sadly I think that probably stood out for all of us reading the earlier posts Bob....


----------



## Jim Harris

Just an observation, lads, and from quite a few pm's I received....

At one stage, SN got pretty political, and there were some nasty and bitter interactions between members [I know that Stormy Weather is entirely optional] but it put a few members off.

Perhaps this has still got something to do with some members inactivity?


----------



## John Rogers

That’s very true Jim.


----------



## Farmer John

spongebob said:


> Perhaps our ranks are thinning as the existence of the British merchant navy fades away.
> 
> Bob


Time is nabbing at the heels of all of us, from the day we are born, and I think this is reflected in the loss of some stalwarts, but I also think we should be aware that the turn over on any board such as this is quite quick. 

I do feel that the speed with which a post such as "Nice day today" had to be relegated to "Stormy Weather" was another factor. Almost anything became an argument, and while the occasional spat of full blooded oaths may amuse, to have a diet of nothing but that palls. We are all civilised people, I think some folks got a bit too much pepper in their diets.


----------



## john larder

Captian Dag said:


> Stimulating conversation for ship lovers. I love traditional looking cargo ships. asking the experts which one, in your opinion, would be considered the best design, best looking or just overall service friendly and economical to operate?
> let's just say between the years of 1940 to 1965 or so. please, no box ships allowed. lol


I served on various cargo and tanker vessels 1942 onwards the ones most tu my liking were the Canadian Fort Cargo vessels and the am T2 Tankers hope this is of some help Best Regards John Larder


----------



## Rogerfrench

Well I always though that Elder Dempster's Eboe and Ebani were very good-looking ships until they started beggaring around with the paintwork abd topmasts.
Not at all easy to work though!


----------



## Pat Kennedy

British India had a very good looking design in the 1960s/70s. I saw a couple in Singapore and in Colombo early 60s.
Here is a picture of one, the Bamora.


----------



## DHendrickson

I have long been partial to the States Steamship Company's six California class freighters of 1962-63 (C E Dant, M M Dant, California, Hawaii, Washington, and Oregon). American Export's Export A class of 1960-61 (Exports Agent, Aide, Adventurer, Ambassador) were very good looking too as were Lloyd Triestino's Quirinale and sisters. Finally, in their original livery the Prudential Oceanjet and Prudential Seajet were especially good looking looking.
David


----------



## Wallace Slough

David
I'm in total agreement with your partiality to the California class. They were lovely ships, and I also really liked the Prudential Seajet and Oceanjet as well as their US Lines sisters. I was certainly fortunate to have piloted many of them on multiple occasions. 
I recall piloting one of the California class into the graving docks in Richmond Inner Harbor many years ago. The key was to get out on the bridge wing and keep that side very close as you entered the graving dock. I knew the beam of the ship and the width of the dock and was easing her into the berth with about two feet of clearance on my side when I asked the tug on the other side of the ship how much room he had. His response was "it looks like you need about two feet." My immediate response on the radio was "Push." I hadn't allowed for the width of the large tractor tires that were used as fenders on the graving dock which we had to compress to get into the dry dock.


----------

